# Hemi Predator 212cc



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

Has anyone used a Hemi 212cc predator on their machines? Also is there any advantage to the Hemi predator vs the non hemi predator?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

A Hemi predator?! Amazing..the Chinese are getting more brazen all the time! First they flat out rip off Honda by cloning their engines, now they have no qualms about stealing Chryslers Hemi trademark and applying it to their junky engines..if they can steal the actual engine desi
gn itself, I guess a trademark is small potatoes. (Anyone can build a hemispherical valve chamber..that by itself is not copyrighted or trademarked..but calling the design a "Hemi" is in fact a Chrysler trademark, and its illegal for anyone but Chrysler to use it to describe an engine..in the civilized world anyway..) these engines and their manufacturers disgust me more every day.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

6.5 HP (212cc) OHV Horizontal Shaft Gas Engine EPA

it doesnt say its a hemi


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

It is not advertised as a "Hemi Predator" and the word Hemi is not used in any of there literature. The engine itself was a short run design, I'd be surprised if there are any left in stores because the cart racers bought them all up.


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

Chrysler may have developed and perfected the "hemi". Just as a fyi Ford...yes the Big blue oval also developed a very similar design head as well. As far as that Predator engine goes, I have not read anything about it that indicates it has a "hemi"esque cylinder head. Correct me if I'm wrong. Chinese don't have legal patenting rights like ours or other countries do. I'm not sticking up for them or trying to justify their reasons for copying designs. However, I do like the fact that when you have a older piece of equipment that my need a engine; you can go out and get 1 for cheap and get it working again.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

sscotsman said:


> A Hemi predator?! Amazing..the Chinese are getting more brazen all the time! First they flat out rip off Honda by cloning their engines, now they have no qualms about stealing Chryslers Hemi trademark and applying it to their junky engines..if they can steal the actual engine desi
> gn itself, I guess a trademark is small potatoes. (Anyone can build a hemispherical valve chamber..that by itself is not copyrighted or trademarked..but calling the design a "Hemi" is in fact a Chrysler trademark, and its illegal for anyone but Chrysler to use it to describe an engine..in the civilized world anyway..) these engines and their manufacturers disgust me more every day.


Nailed it, Scot


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

It's funny, not only are they not a Hemi, but they are also not a "clone" of a Honda. Correct me if I'm wrong but clone inherently indicates it would be a direct copy of a Honda. I have yet to find the 212cc Honda that was copiedð


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

There is nothing in the literature on that Predator engine that says it has a hemispherical shaped head. Its a OHV head design nothing more. As far as I'm concerned until someone proves me wrong, this is a dead conversation.


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

dwblue00 said:


> There is nothing in the literature on that Predator engine that says it has a hemispherical shaped head. Its a OHV head design nothing more. As far as I'm concerned until someone proves me wrong, this is a dead conversation.



Google Hemi head predator and read the literature on the web, as stated before you will not find it in the manufacture's literature, but many have opened up #60363 and it indeed has a hemispherical shaped head.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

from an older thread here


db130 said:


> I have no direct experience w/ that Briggs engine but I can give you some feedback on the three variants of the Predators:
> 
> 1) 69727 - it's for the California market(unless you live in Californina, you don't want this one)
> 2) 69730 - this is the one that's available at your local stores as well as online, available everywhere except for CA
> 3) 60363 - currently listed as "in-store only" - this is the "Hemi head" Predator with larger valves and better breathing that supposedly produces more HP than the non-Hemi head Predator, not for sale in CA either. This is the one I have on #4 in my signature. The Harbor Freight staff I spoke with mentioned that this may have been a limited-time offering and they may not be getting any more in.


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

Its not called a Hemi predator. I'm just trying to see if anyone has used the Hemi headed Predator engine. Its part # 60363. I'm looking for some info if its better then the non hemi headed engine


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

HJames said:


> Google Hemi head predator and read the literature on the web, as stated before you will not find it in the manufacture's literature, but many have opened up #69730 and it indeed has a hemispherical shaped head.


 I looked it up.....I was surprised. There is a lot of info about modding that engine.


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

However I digress, I really don't believe for what we use these engines for that it will make a big difference.


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

dwblue00 said:


> However I digress, I really don't believe for what we use these engines for that it will make a big difference.


Agreed!!


----------

